# NanoBSD NANO_MODULES How to install all the modules?



## allan_sundry (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

New variable NANO_MODULES which specifies kernel modules to be included in the final disk image.  As a result, no kernel module is installed if NANO_MODULES is empty.

I'm using nanoBSD as a USB-bootable FreeBSD of full set. How to install all the modules?


----------



## allan_sundry (Mar 19, 2013)

FIX: https://support.freenas.org/changeset/8507/trunk/build/nanobsd/nanobsd.sh


----------

